
Apple destroys govt. claim that it’s using encryption debate as a marketing tool - anderzole
http://bgr.com/2016/03/16/iphone-hacking-apple-fbi-mobile-encryption-marketing/
======
ikeboy
[http://9to5mac.com/2014/09/15/tim-cook-talks-privacy-in-
part...](http://9to5mac.com/2014/09/15/tim-cook-talks-privacy-in-part-two-of-
charlie-rose-interview/)

> If the government laid a subpoena on us to get your iMessages, we can’t
> provide it. It’s encrypted and we don’t have the key.

The CEO going on national TV and saying those things kind of undermines this.
Ads are not the only marketing method.

